# Clamorosa indiscrezione di Pique: Fabregas venduto per 33M!



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2014)

A rivelarlo il compagno di squadra Gerard Piquet dialogando con il suo CT Del Bosque prima della conferenza stampa, davanti a un centinaio di giornalisti. "Mi ha detto che è fatta, mi ha detto che è fatta. Se ne va, mi ha detto per 33 milioni". Il soggetto del discorso era chiaramente Fabregas. A questo punto resta solo da capire quale squadra nel prossimo campionato beneficerà dei servigi del campione spagnolo.


----------



## Frikez (5 Giugno 2014)

Il Chelsea


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Giugno 2014)

Sicuramente viene da noi


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sicuramente viene da noi



Che sei amico di Carlotta??


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Giugno 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che sei amico di Carlotta??



Esattamente


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2014)

Inghilterra sicuro. Però farei attenzione alle due di Manchester


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea



Esatto,nei giorni scorsi dicevano che aveva già l'accordo per l'ingaggio.

P.S. PiqueT è il pilota di F1


----------



## 2515 (5 Giugno 2014)

il barcellona tanto è morto, se davvero Suarez va a Madrid è finita per qualsiasi altra squadra.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Giugno 2014)

siamo in pole


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Esatto,nei giorni scorsi dicevano che aveva già l'accordo per l'ingaggio.
> 
> P.S. PiqueT è il pilota di F1



ahahaha, perdonate il lapsus


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che sei amico di Carlotta??



Come ci aveva trollato quellocmq questo doveva offrirsi al Milan nel 2011 per essere l'assoluto protagonista a centrocampo della squadra campione d'italia invece di essere uno dei tanti a Barcellona


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Giugno 2014)

secondo me va allo united


----------



## Milo (5 Giugno 2014)

se c'era bocciarello annunciava lo scoop del milan " montolivo-de jong-fabregas" XD XD XD

cavolo, magari...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea


----------



## Frikez (5 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Una squadra di ragazzini (cit.)

José dovrà fare i miracoli per vincere qualcosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Una squadra di ragazzini (cit.)
> 
> José dovrà fare i miracoli per vincere qualcosa.


Se poi arrivasse Shaw a sinistra


----------



## Frikez (5 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se poi arrivasse Shaw a sinistra



No lui va allo United


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Una squadra di ragazzini (cit.)
> 
> José dovrà fare i miracoli per vincere qualcosa.



Beh oddio, quella squadra sarebbe tra le top 5 d'Europa, vincere ALMENO un titolo, con quell'11, dovrebbe essere normale amministrazione. 

Detto questo, per me va allo United.


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2014)

15 anni fa il Milan sarebbe partito oggi per Barcellona e domani sarebbe arrivato a Milano per le visite.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No lui va allo United


Ma Van Gaal che intenzioni ha? Intendo per modulo e giocatori.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Giugno 2014)

Fosse vero, avrebbe letteralmente buttato via tre anni di carriera...Ha pianto anni per tornare al Barca, c'è andato, ha vinto poco o niente rispetto alle aspettative, giocato meno di quanto si aspettasse e, ora che la parabola di Xavi sembra avviarsi alla conclusione e il testimone in procinto di essere passato, se ne torna in Inghilterra...


----------



## Frikez (5 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma Van Gaal che intenzioni ha? Intendo per modulo e giocatori.



Difesa a 4 

Per il resto vediamo, o un centrocampo a 3 o azzardo un 4-1-4-1 con Van Persie vertice alto e Rooney libero di svariare.
Vediamo perché hanno un ottimo potenziale offensivo con Januzaj e Mata però serve equilibrio altrimenti rischi notevoli imbarcate.


----------



## Frikez (5 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Ti sei dimenticato di mettere Filipe Luis a sinistra


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato di mettere Filipe Luis a sinistra



dal centrocampo in su la squadra è potenzialmente devastante,la difesa non mi convince,non puoi affidarti a terry e a un 20enne per quanto siano bravi. Azpilicueta nonostante abbia fatto bene,è un adattato visto che è un destro e lo metterei al posto di ivanovic che ormai anche lui ha passato i 30


----------



## 2515 (5 Giugno 2014)

di Pique, imparano a spegnergli i microfoni almeno...a che serve mettere la mano davanti alla bocca? Gaffe colossale.XD

Comunque Fabregas, come TUTTI qua dentro avevamo ampiamente previsto, ha buttato via tre anni di carriera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato di mettere Filipe Luis a sinistra


Prenderanno lui?


----------



## Frikez (5 Giugno 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prenderanno lui?



Se l'Atletico prende Siqueira senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2014)

Zouma 15 mln, Costa 60, Fabregas 33...siamo già a 110 milioncini, chissà stavolta Mourinho che scuse inventerà se dovesse fare ancora zseru tituli...magari darà la colpa al mondiale...o a qualche congiunzione astrale, o allineamento planetario ecc.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2014)

Oggi hanno fatto vedere il pezzo su studiosport,certo che sono proprio furbi eh, hanno tutto il tempo che vogliono e cosa fanno? ne parlano prima della conferenza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> secondo me va allo united



Secondo me anche, al "massimo" al Chelsea.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Giugno 2014)

Andrà al Chelsea IMHO.
Voglio vedere se Mourinho avrà il coraggio di lamentarsi ancora (e sicuramente l'avrà).



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sicuramente viene da noi



Mi ha confidato ieri al telefono che il suo sogno è quello di giocare assieme a Muntari e Birsa.
E' fatta


----------



## Frikez (5 Giugno 2014)

Comunque servirebbe di più allo United che ha un centrocampo da rifondare e dove diventerebbe il faro della squadra come ai tempi dei Gunners.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Giugno 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Secondo me anche, al "massimo" al Chelsea.



si una delle 2 sicuramente,almenochè l'Arsenal non voglia fare la follia di riportarlo a casa


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2014)

Caschi rossoneri caschi rossoneri !!!!


----------



## Schism75 (7 Giugno 2014)

Eppure se Balotelli facesse un gran mondiale, e Cesc non fosse ancora accasato, un pensierino io lo farei.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Eppure se Balotelli facesse un gran mondiale, e Cesc non fosse ancora accasato, un pensierino io lo farei.



Un pensierino chiunque lo farebbe, allo spagnolo daresti in mano le chiavi del centrocampo e della squadra, com'era alla Arsenal appunto. E non è stato per ovvi motivi al Barca dove ha sempre fatto l'attaccante. Però è inutile sognare, uno come Fabregas è totalmente fuori mercato per noi.


----------

